# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قيمت پروژه آب و فاضلاب استان اصفهان

## zoofa

با سلام
من يك برنامه براي آب و فاضلاب استان اصفهان با vb.net 2005 و بانك access نوشتم كه به شرح زير مي باشد. اين برنامه بر روي يك كامپيوتر است. اين برنامه به صورت سورس است يعني فقط براي اين شركت نوشتم. مي خواستم ببينم چقدر قيمت بدهم خوب است؟
اين برنامه كار تداركات آنجا را انجام مي دهد كه در ادامه با تصوير توضيح مي دهم.
*صفحه login برنامه:*

*
صفحه اصلي برنامه* 

آيكن هاي پايين هركدام كاري مي كند. از سمت راست : 1- خروج از برنامه 2- ماشين حساب 3- دفتر تلفن 4- تنظيمات 5- بازكردن my computer 6- بازكردن my document



منوهاي اين برنامه به ترتيب

*عمليات پايه*



*عمليات روزانه*


*
گزارشات



عمليات كمكي


*
*عمليات پايه > معرفي فروشنده*
در اين فرم اطلاعات فروشنده ثبت مي شود.
با باز شدن فرم كد آخرين كد ثبت شده از بانك خوانده مي شود و شماره بعدي كه آزاد مي باشد بصورت اتوماتيك در جعبه متن كد وارد مي شود. با وارد كردن كد ثبت شده و فشردن كليد ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت شده را مي آورد و قابل ويرايش مي باشد.



*عمليات پايه > معرفي كالا
*در اين فرم اطلاعات كالا ها ثبت مي شود.
هر كالايي زير مجموعه يك گروه مي باشد كه گروهها از 1000، 2000، 3000 الي آخر شماره گذاري مي شوند و اولين كالاي گروه 1000 بصورت 10001 و مثلا 222 گروه 1000 بصورت 1000222 ذخيره مي شود و با وارد كردن كد گروه در جعبه متن نوع كالاي آن بصورت اتوماتيك به پايين انتقال مي شود. با وارد كردن گروه اولين كد آزاد كالايش بصورت اتوماتيك وارد جعبه متن مي شود. كدها و گروهها در تنظيمات برنامه معرفي مي شوند.
در گزارش گيريها كد گروه براي محدود كردن نتيجه استفاده مي شود.

*

*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/DEAR-U%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]*عمليات پايه > معرفي كارپرداز
*كارپرداز كسي است  كه خريد كالاهاي درخواست شده از طرف واحد هاي شركت به او واگذار مي شود و او كالاهاي درخواستي را براي شركت مي خرد.
با باز شدن فرم اولين كد آزاد (ثبت نشده) به صورت اتوماتيك وارد جعبه متن كد كارپرداز مي شود.
اين آقا و يا خانم بعداً در گزارش گيريها استفاده مي شود.


*عمليات پايه > معرفي واحدهاي شركت
*واحد ها همانطور كه از اسمشان پيداست درخواست كننده هاي كالا هستند.
هر واحد زير نظر يك حوزه معاونت مي باشد كه بايد مشخص شود.
اين حوزه معاونت بعدا در گزارشگيري مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرد.
با وارد شدن به فرم اولين كد واحد ثبت نشده به طور اتوماتيك وارد جعبه متن مي شود.



كار ثبت اطلاعات تمام شد. حالا قسمت عمليات روزانه كه بيشترين قسمت درگيري اپراتور با آن است را شرح مي دهم.

*عمليات روزانه > درخواست كالا*
درخواست از طرف واحد درخواست كننده مي آيد و شامل كالاها و تعداد كالا هايي كه مورد نياز آنهاست مي باشد. هر كالا يك موضوع درخواست دارد و يك شماره درخواست كه اول آن با سال مشخص مي شود. سال فعلي 1387 مي باشد كه اين سال در تنظيمات برنامه معين مي شود. اپراتور اطلاعات را وارد مي كند و اطلاعات را ثبت مي كند. مي توان از ليست كالاها، درخواست كننده و كارپرداز را انتخاب كرد. و همچنين مي توان كد آن را وارد نمود. براي اين كار در تنظيمات برنامه امكان اين را گذاشته ام كه امكان نتخاب از ليست و يا وارد كردن آن را داشته باشد. البته با تايپ كردن نام كالا، درخواست كننده و يا كارپرداز آن را همين جا پيدا مي كند. در تنظيمات برنامه براي هر كدام تنظيمي گذاشته ام كه به شكل زير مي باشد


اگر فقط نام  و كد درخواست كننده، كالا، فروشنده و كارپرداز انتخاب شده باشد فقط نام و كد مي آورد ولي اگر كد هم انتخاب شده باشد كد را هم مي آورد و با راست كليك كردن بر روي قسمت نام كالا  و يا كارپرداز در هر رديفي  صفحه‌ي جستجو باز مي شود و مي تواند بر اساس نام و كد جستجو كند و اگر هم وجود نداشت با فشرن دكمه معرفي آبجكت جديد را معرفي كند. وقتي آبجكت مورد نظر را پيدا كرد با راست كليك بر روي آن كد آن در فرم درخواست كالا در قسمتي كه راست كليك كرده بود درج مي شود.

با زدن دكمه‌ي ثبت تمامي اطلاعات وارد شده چك مي شود و اگر مشكي نداشت ثبت مي شود. با زدن دكمه هاي پايين هم فرم هاي جستجو باز مي شود.
تامين اعتبار مشخص كننده جايي است كه اعتبار لازم را براي خريد فراهم مي كند و با يك بار ثبت شدن هميشه در كمبو نمايش داده مي شود.
*


**عمليات روزانه > خريد كالا*
وقتي كه كالاها خريداري شد لازم است كه مشخص شود.
در اين فرم با وارد كردن شماره درخواست اطلاعات ثبت شده مي آيد.
فيلدهاي نارنجي را نمي توان تغيير داد و فيلدهاي سفيد را مي توان تغيير داد.
ممكن از يك درخواست بعضي از رديف هاي آن خريده و برخي ديگر خريده نشود. با راست كليك نيز امكان درج فروشنده نيز وجود دارد.


*عمليات روزانه > ويرايش درخواست
*
ممكن است قصد ويرايش يك درخواست را داشته باشند كه امكان آن در فرم زير مي باشد.
كه با وارد كردن شماره درخواست اطلاعات آن نمايش داده مي شود كه تمام اطلاعات آن به جز شماره درخواست قابل تغيير مي باشد. با زدن دكمه حذف درخواست درخواست كلاً حذف مي شود.

*عمليات روزانه > كالاهاي تنخواه*
به صورت عادي كالاها را از فروشگاهها با فاكتور مي خرند. اما بعضي از كالاها را نه!. مثلاً به يك كارپرداز 1 الي 1/5 ميليون تومان پول مي دهند براي يكسال براي كالاهاي تنخواه. مثلاً درخواست كننده در يكي از درخواستخهايش يك دست فنجان را خواستار است. كارپرداز مثلاً در خيابان در حال رد شدن است كه فنجان را مي بيند و مي خرد. او اين كالاهاي ريز را براي خود نوشته و سر سال يا هر وقت ديگر براي واحد تداركات مي فرستد. اين كالاها بايد ثبت شوند وگرنه در گزارشات به عنوان خريداري نشده حساب مي شوند. وقتي كارپرداز ليست را مي آورد شماره درخواستي در آن وجود ندارد بنابراين براي ثبت اين كالاها عمليات زير انجام مي شود.
كارپرداز مشخص مي شود و كالا مشخص مي شود و درخواست كننده نيز مشخص مي شود(بر اساس اين سه پارامتر جستجو مي شود) بقيه اطلاعات مثل فروشنده و مقدار و قيمت و... را براي تمام كالاهاي تنخواهي اين كارپرداز وارد مي كند و جستجو را كليك مي كند. مواردي كه مورد نظر هستند و پيدا مي شوند در پايين نمايش داده مي شوند و كنار هر كدام يك تيك مي باشد. اين تيك براي اين است كه ممكن است براي يك كالا 2 مورد پيدا شود. هر موردي كه كنار آن تيك داشته باشد با زدن دكمه ثبت اطلاعات براي آن ثبت مي شود.



*گزارشات*
گزارشات هم كه از اسم هر آيتم مشخص است كه چيست
يك نمونه از گزارشات را مي آورم
گزارشات با crystal report مي باشد و امكان خروجي word ، pdf ، excel و ... را دارد.


حالا به توضيح عمليات كمكي مي پردازم
*عمليات كمكي > تنظيمات*
تنظيمات هم براي تنظيم كردن ظاهر برنامه و پيش فرض ها مي باشد
برنامه داراي پوسته هاي (theme) هاي متعددي مي باشد.
فرم ها مي توانند ترنس (شفاف) شوند همراه با مقدار شفافيت.



واحد كالا، نوع كالا، گروه كالا، زمينه كاري فروشنده اطلاعاتي را مي گيرند كه در كمبو باكس هاي مربوطه نمايش داده مي شود.



سال جاري نيز مشخص است. در ثبت درخواست استفاده مي شد.
گروههاي استثناء براي اين مي باشد:
مثلاً بعضي از آيتم هاي يك درخواست از طرف درخواست كننده انصراف داده مي شود.
مي توان يك كارپرداز خاص درست كرد و اين كالاها را به او انتساب داد. مثلاً يك كارپرداز به اسم انصراف! با كد 10. مي توان كد كارپرداز را داد و متني كه مي خواهيم در گزارش نمايش داده شود را بنويسيم. همينطور براي ماليات و  .... .
مثلاً در زير اگر كارپرداز كدش 10 باشد در گزارش مي نويسيد ليست درخواست هاي باطل شده از طرف واحد درخواست كننده.


*عمليات كمكي > دفتر تلفن*
اين هم يك دفتر تلفن كه اطلاعات ثبت شده فروشندگان را نمايش مي دهد. امكان جستجو بر اساس نام، تلفن، فكس و آدرس را دارد.


*عمليات كمكي > عمليات پشتيباني*
اين هم براي پشتيبان گرفتن از بانك اطلاعاتي
با تيك داشتن پشتيبان گيري خودكار ............. هنگام خارج شدن در مسير مشخص شده پشتيبان مي گيرد.


*عمليات كمكي > مديريت كاربران*
در اين برنامه مي توان به تعداد نامحدودي كاربر براي كار با برنامه معرفي كرد و براي هركدام  مجوزي تعيين كرد.
كه با تيك دار كردن آنها مجوز انجام و يا انجام ندادن عمليات مربوطه را مي دهيم.
فكر مي كنم همه‌ي مجوزها مشخص باشد به جز ثبت سوابق
ثبت سوابق : با تيك دار كردن اين گزينه براي يك كاربر براي او سوابق كار با نرم افزار از جمله تاريخ ورود به سيستم ساعت ورود و خروج و كارهايي كه انجام داده است ثبت مي شود كه در يررسي سوابق به آن مي پردازم.
حذف و ويرايش كاربر نيز مشخص است. با وارد كردن نام كاربري و رمز عبور مي توان يك كاربر را پاك كرد و با ويرايش مي توان رمز ورود و مجوزها را تغيير داد.


*عمليات كمكي > مديريت كاربران > بررسي سوابق > حذف سوابق

* در حذف سوابق مي توان سوابق يك كاربر خاص و يا تمام كاربران را حذف كرد.


*عمليات كمكي > مديريت كاربران > بررسي سوابق > عملكرد سوابق
*در اين بخش مي توان عملكرد يك كاربر خاص و يا تمام كاربران را مشاهده كرد



در زير عمليات پايه، عمليات روزانه و گزارشگيري هر كدام يعني انجام دادن آن عمل.



*عمليات كمكي > وارد شدن با كاربر ديگري 
*با زدن اين گزينه با گرفتن تائيديه از برنامه خارج مي شود و دوباره صفحه login نمايش داده مي شود. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البته اين كليات برنامه بود 
اين برنامه جمعاً داراي40 فرم مي باشد
اين برنامه خيلي ريزه كاري توش بكار رفته كه اگر مي خواستم توصيح بدم چند برابر اين مطالب مي شد.
با اين برنامه 100% مي توان بدون ماوس و با صفحه كليد كار كرد.
از دوستان و مهندسان عزيز خواهشمندم كه درباره قيمت اين نرم افزار نظر بدهند و اشكالاتش را بنويسند.
با تشكر

----------


## zoofa

با سلام
اين هم ديتا بيس برنامه

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

1.5 می ارزه . اگر میتوانی بیشتر هم بگیری بگیر اما 1.5 می ارزه .

----------


## m.hamidreza

> مي خواستم ببينم چقدر قيمت بدهم خوب است؟


شما مگه اول قرارداد نبستی؟!!
چرا الان قیمت میخوای؟ چند ساعت زمان برده؟





> 1.5 می ارزه . اگر میتوانی بیشتر هم بگیری بگیر اما 1.5 می ارزه .


برادر شما 1.5 رو چه جوری محاسبه کردی؟

----------


## zoofa

با سلام



> شما مگه اول قرارداد نبستی؟!!
> چرا الان قیمت میخوای؟


من اين برنامه را اول سال 87 نوشتم و بهشون دادم. اون برنامه كه بهشون دادم به اين كاملي نبود و خيلي از اين قابليتها را نداشت. آن زمان 640000 تومان ازشون گرفتم. اون برنامه حدوداً نصف اين بود. در قرارداد قيد كرديم كه هزينه هرگونه تغيير و افزودن امكانات به عهده كارفرما مي باشد. كم كم اين برنامه را از طرف خودشان تغييرات و امكانات زيادي بهش دادم. بعضي روزها زنگ مي زدند و امكانات جديد را كه مي خواستند مي گفتند و بعضي وقتها مي رفتم اونجا يك طومار روي برگه نوشته بودند كه حاوي تغييرات و امكانات جديدي بود كه مي خواستند.
حالا مي خواهم دوباره يك فاكتور براي تغييرات و اصلاحات و امكانات جديد بهشون بدهم مي خوام ببينم كل نرم افزار چقدر مي ارزه تا فاكتور جديد را براساس اون بدهم.




> چند ساعت زمان برده؟


اين هم مشخص نيست.
از اول سال تا حالا هر ازگاهي مي مي نوشتم و كاملش مي كردم.

----------


## amirhosein

دو تومن بگير ازشون. شركت آب و فاضلابي ها وضعشون خوبه. در ضمن ظاهر برنامه تون خيلي قشنگه.

----------


## zoofa

> دو تومن بگير ازشون. شركت آب و فاضلابي ها وضعشون خوبه. در ضمن ظاهر برنامه تون خيلي قشنگه.


ظاهر كار krypton toolkit است.

----------


## mafazel

با سلام

1- تبریک میگم. به دنیای جدی برنامه نویسی خوش اومدی
2- «معما چو حل گشت آسان شود» نتیجه اخلاقی: کار بعد از اینکه انجام شد کوچک دیده می شود. بنابرین دیگه جایی برای مانور قیمت وجود ندارد ضمن اینکه کار از دست شما در رفته و حالا اونا سر پول دادن می توانند مانور بدهند.
3- از اونجا که کار نصف این (به نظر خودت) رو 640 هزار تومان قیمت دادی خودت هم با دو برابر این یعنی 1.200 موافقی
4- از اونجایی که شما شخصی هستی حدود 1.200 الی 1.500 واقعا مناسبه
5- از اونجایی که اصفهانی ها اگر چانه نزنند به دلشون نمی چسبه حدود 1.800 بگو بعد 300 چانه قبول کن (مناقصه نیست که با قیمت پرت گفتن کار از دستت در بره).
6- اگر از طریق یک شرکت بزرگ اقدام کرده بودی بین 3 الی 5 میلیون تومان میتونستی قیمت بدی ولی مواظب باش با این پروژه به فکر زدن شرکت نیفتی (اونوقت دارایی و بیمه عین بختک بهت میچسبند و .............. )[به قول اون جوک تا جوجه ای عاشق نشو، ممکنه قضایا طبق پیشبینی شما پیش نره].
7- کاربرای نرم افزارتون به معاینه چشم پزشکی احتیاج دارند.
8- اون طرفا رفتی به پل خواجو سلام برسان.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ببین عزیز من خودم اصفهانی هستم . همون 1.5 که گفتم رو دیدی بعد کلی پست دارند بهت پیشنهاد میدن 1.5 بگیر و یا علی

----------


## zoofa

با سلام و با تشكر از دوستان گرامي بدليل توجه و قيمت دادن

مي خواستم بدانم:
1- اگر اين نرم افزار بانك آن را به sql server 2005 تغيير بدهم و تحت شبكه كار كند و همزمان حداقل 7 الي 8 كاربر اطلاعات وارد آن كنند قيمت آن چقدر مي شود؟
2- آيا براي هر سيستمي كه بر روي آن نصب مي شود هزينه جدا دريافت مي شود يا تفاوت هزينه‌اي روي يك سيستم يا چندين سيستم ندارد؟
3- آيا براي آموزش نرم افزار به كارمندان هم هزينه‌اي مي توان گرفت؟ 
4- براي پشتيباني يكساله چقدر مي توان هزينه گرفت؟
5- اگر اين نرم افزار را وارد بازار عمومي شود چقدر مي ارزد؟
6- آيا قيمت نرم افزار با توجه به زبان برنامه نويسي آن فرق مي كند. مثلاً يك نرم افزار با vb.net و C#‎.net كه هر دو از نظر كاربرد يكي است تفاوت قيمت دارد؟

 :متفکر: 
با تشكر فراوان از دوستان و متخصصان گرامي

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

به جزء گزینه اول که شاید اندکی تاثیر بزاره بقیش بیخوده . در مورد اولی هم امروزه همه پروژه ها باید تحت شبکه باشن برای سازمانها

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

به نظر من که کارت عالی بوده برنامت از نظر گزارش گیری بیست کار شده بود و پایگاه داده هم من که آنومالی ندیدم (البته  به نظر من )

ولی در کل خوب بود و میشه گفت همون 1.5 ارزش داره 

راستی کلا چند ماه روش کار کردی؟

موفق باشی

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

> به جزء گزینه اول که شاید اندکی تاثیر بزاره بقیش بیخوده . در مورد اولی هم امروزه همه پروژه ها باید تحت شبکه باشن برای سازمانها


دوست عزیز پروژه تحت شبکه فکر کنم خیلی دردسر داشته باشه و *قیمتش* هم بره بالا

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

چه طوری تحت شبکه نوشتن مهمه. فقط توی Connectin String دست بردن . یا پیش بینی تمام هم زمانی ها و ....

----------


## welcome

سلام
...........
دوست عزیز شما که این پروژه رو قبلا فروختید با قیمت $ اینقدر.البته پروژه شما خوب هست ولی آنقدر هم زیاد سنگین نیست که 1.5 ارزش داشته باشه،خدا رو شکر کن که تونستید با اون قیمت بفروشین .

...........
باتشکر

----------


## zoofa

با سلام
اين همه پست داديد اما كسي از قيمت در شبكه صحبتي نكرده بود
اگر ممكن است درباره قيمت در شبكه توضيح دهيد 
با تشكر

----------


## hasan_esfahan

به نظر من کارت خوبه ارزشش بیش از یک هست اما تا بینهایت که جا داره از این اب  وفاضلابیا پول بگیر که یکسال نشده ازت پس میگیرند

----------


## zoofa

کسی نیست درباره قیمت شبکه نظر بدهد؟
پروژه تحت شبکه چقدر می ارزد؟

----------


## daffy_duck376

ببین دوست عزیز اگر اصولی بخوای قیمت بدی باید نسبت به ساعاتی که واسه اونها وقت میگذاری پول بگیری چه شبکه باشه چه نباشه و غیره. اما این جور پروژه ها معمولا قیمتی ندارند (الیته تو ایران) تا جایی که جا داره ازشون بگیر چون اگه شما نگیری خودشون فاکتور میکنن و برمی دارن . به هر صورت اگر رغیب نداری ببین چقدر میتونی بگیری . اگر داری که سعی کن انقدر بگی تا پروژه رو از دست ندی ! ضمنا به این نکته توجه کن اگر قیمت رو کم بگی بعد ها اونقدر سر چیزای کوچیک ایراد میگیرند که پولش کوفتت میشه ( من تجربه دارم ) پس مبلغی بگیر که به دردسرش بارزه . من که نمی دونم پروژه شما چقدر وقت برده یا میبره ( چون برنامه تحت شبکه دردسر خودش رو داره . با عوض کردن connection string کار راه نمی افته) ولی با توجه به دولتی بودن شرکت ! و اندازه پروژه تون قیمت تا دلت بخواد جا داره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## احمد سامعی

> چند ساعت زمان برده؟


دوست عزيز وقتي مي خواي برمبناي زمان كار شده روي برنامه قيمت بدي بايد چطوري محاسبه بشه ؟ منظورم اينكه ساعتي چند بايد حساب كنيم ؟

(من يك برنامه دارم 6ماه ،ميانگين روزي 10 ساعت روش كار كردم، چطوري بايد ساعتي قيمت بدم؟)

----------

